# Possible new LaMarzocco Lever machine



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is a picture of a possible new LaMarzocco (LaCurva) Lever machine ...........

userpix/18510_lacurva.jpg

Regards

Eric


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ah this is the one that was in " design " a couple of year ago ...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

go to 9.12


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Guy in the background looks underwhelmed.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wowza !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Guy in the background looks underwhelmed.


probably got to lift it off there after


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Guy in the background looks underwhelmed.


in a Jeremy clarkson voice

View attachment 17271


" of cause to test drive this machine means handing it over to our tame test pilot, but it's not the lever legend Coffeechap but it's the next best thing ,..........it's coffechap's Italian cousin !"


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Will you need a mortgage to pay for it.

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> in a Jeremy clarkson voice
> 
> " of cause to test drive this machine means handing it over to our tame test pilot, but it's not the lever legend Coffeechap but it's the next best thing ,..........it's coffechap's Italian cousin !"


Coffeeo chappo


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Dunno if you will need a mortgage to buy it ... Probably need a divorce though before its allowed in the house


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> Will you need a mortgage to pay for it.
> 
> Ian


Or, conversely, some serious S&M kit.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> Will you need a mortgage to pay for it.
> 
> Ian


Or sell the house .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Or, conversely, some serious S&M kit.


You could sell some stuff from your dungeon


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Thank goodness they changed the lever/grouphead design from that photo, looks like the warp drive on a spaceship or something!


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

That thing will be introduced tomorrow, I love the design.

They changed the way how you put the PF inside, it goes via pushing it inside straight from the front (if I remember right)


----------

